
Live MySQL Schema Changes on RDS with Percona Toolkit - iamspoilt
https://github.com/mrafayaleem/percona-presentation
======
iamspoilt
Resources for a presentation (meetup) that I did on "Live MySQL Schema Changes
on RDS with Percona Toolkit" in Dubai, UAE.

Includes:

\- Blog and Presentation.

\- Github repo with pre-configured Dockerfile to play around with MySQL 5.6
and pt-online-schema-change.

\- A minimal Django website based on DRF Snippets tutorial.

